# Harvest time



## michaelskunknasty (Dec 28, 2005)

I think it is time to harvest my crop.  All of the pistils have turned light brown but none of the trichs on the leaves or stems. pistils are cloudy brown I would say.  I am computer illiterate and can't get pics up(But would like know how) so I was wondering if anyone had any pics of a mature plant ripe for harvest that I could compare mine to.  For a first time grow I think I did pretty amazing.  It looks like about 2 oz per plant with 3 plants and they are as fuzzy as lambs ears. They smell so strong they almost smell bad, like gasoline or fresh dog shit, but in a good way. I cant ******* wait but I dont want to harvest to soon. I enjoy being plastered to the couch. any help would be greatly appriciated and all of your help made this possible Thanks, I want yous to see em so bad.  I would recomend the strain to all first time growers it was almost too easy and grew under shitty conditions!  Next time Im really gonna get crazy!

ps. Is it fairly easy to rejuvenate your plant after harvest?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 29, 2005)

If all the bud hairs have turned brown, chop that puppy.
Be sure to slow/bag dry and cure the buds (or at least part of them).

Re-vegging:
Not a lot of growers do this.  Here's why:
After chopping off most of the branches, you need to switch back to a veg nutrient and veg light cycle.  It takes 2--4 weeks to revert back to veg where it begins to grow new branches.
Hacking away at a flowering plant then switching nutes & cycles stresses out the plant to the max.  Some plants die; others go into like "suspended animation" where they don't do anything.
Anyway, after 2--4 weeks (if the plant makes it), you have to allow 2--4 weeks ot more for more branches to grow, before sending it into flowering again.
But your yield will probably be like 1/2 of what it was for the 1st harvest.
Now, in less than the 4--8 weeks it takes to re-veg a plant and get it ready to flower again, you can have a strong vigorous new plant that will give a full yield if you had instead planted from seed or clone.


----------



## skunk (Dec 29, 2005)

ganga im glad you mentioned that i was reading up on regenerating plants and was wondering why i dont hear of people doing it .ty


----------



## michaelskunknasty (Dec 29, 2005)

can I take clones off of a already flowered plant?


----------



## skunk (Dec 29, 2005)

yes you can but it takes considerably longer time and may not make it either . i think that is why people try to regenerate them is so they can go back to the veg stage and clone them  so it doesnt take as long . but you may have to ask ganga or hick which id say are exsperience in this i only go on what i read  and it also says to starve them for nitrogen until the leaves arent dark green .


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 30, 2005)

A few weeks ago i got advice from GG  and took cuttings off of an AK-47 plant that was five weeks into flowering.  They survived and are now under flos until i get my bagseed out from the HPS...

Anyway, you can take cutting but take them from the lower nodes where there isn't much much bud production.  Just make sure you use a new, sterile razor blade.  i took the cuttings and put them in some root hormone.  i didnt have any problems.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 30, 2005)

I could've sworn this was already posted somewhere around here.... oh well











enjoy


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 30, 2005)

nice bc!  where did you get the diagram?


----------



## adam420 (Dec 30, 2005)

I heard that some plants take upwards to 15 weeks to complete, is that true? I used to pull my plants at 7 weeks and it was pinty I though. This time i;m going to try and wait longer.


----------



## skunk (Dec 30, 2005)

it all depends on strain. and possibly stress.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 31, 2005)

That graphix is accurate as to color/when to harvest but not on the amt. of weeks.

I've had Afgani weed ready in as little as 6 weeks, and last year....well...the "strain from hell" took 18 weeks.


----------



## adam420 (Jan 1, 2006)

i went to radio shack and they didn't carry any microscopes they said.


----------



## adam420 (Jan 1, 2006)

so i'm really guess, i wait as long as I can but when i'm without weed it's really hard to wait too long.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 2, 2006)

i got that somewhere crazy, i forget


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2006)

adam, most walmart supercenters have microscopes now . i saw a bunch last week .and most walmarts are corporate now  so i believe they are encouraged to sell same items . where i saw these were bye the customer service and eye glass store .hope this helps.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 2, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> the "strain from hell" took 18 weeks.


 
Man! What was the strain and was the bud worth it? What kind of high?


----------



## adam420 (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks skunk, i'll be looking in to that.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 4, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Man! What was the strain and was the bud worth it? What kind of high?


 
A guy I know who travels the world looking for unusual strains brought these seeds back from Africa.  Equatorial Africa (Gabon I think he said).
He usually doesn't bring back strains he hasn't tried.
Maybe it was the case of "let's fool the old white dude" but the person who gave him the seeds claimed the strain was high yield and ultra-potent.

Between me and a friend we had 1 dozen of these fuckers, and looking at our garden of 10'--12' tall plants we had high hopes.
On Nov. 1 we moved them inside a garage because of freezing temps, and there they remained, bent over, under a bunch of 1K watt HPS.
They didn't finish until mid-Jan., and the yield was laughably low--only 5 oz. on a 12' tall plant and I've got as much as nearly 2 lbs. off a 7' tall plant before.
And the weed was crappy too.  Only what people to-day call "mids".
And they cost us lots of $$$, running those lights for and extra 11 weeks with elec heaters on during lights out.

Luckily we grew other types of weed so we weren't exactly hurting for dope, and there is still about 5 pounds of those buds still hanging around.  We're gonna make hash when we get around to it.


----------

